# Miracle Detail Studio with 3k of lighting and a 18 hour detail on a Alfa 8C Spider!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi guys,

A very special client dropped this stunning Alfa Romeo 8C spider down to me a few weeks ago after doing a £5k 50 hour detail on his Carrera CGT (loads of pics and HD footage of this one, but finding it very hard to find time to do any editing last few months), had only done about 1200kms, so a lot of these buffer marks in the paint are either the factory or the dealerships funky way of a PDI clean. Bit poor considering there is only 500 of these and 80-90 microns of paint on them! You can see the weave on the panels clearly, so extreme caution on this one, as your see from the HD movie, some of the deeper marks had to stay and couldn't be fully removed on the boot lid, and this was much the same with the owners CGT, but that was in a bad way, this ones not that bad compared with the CGT.

Anyway, on with some pictures, 108 to be exact for all of you that keeping saying you want to see pictures!!! lol 

Plenty of before pics, 50/50s, test panels, and 4 stages of paintwork correction, 2 correction, 2 final polishing, outside shots, and one HD movie which is (taken 4 hours+ to edit) exporting which I will add in the morning once its loaded on to Youtube. Its turned out to be 16.42 minutes, so a long video but I have included some of me polishing.

8C finished with Prototype crystal coating and 3 layers of Crystal rock wax. Paintwork corrected with new prototype polishes, interior steam cleaned, windows protected with water repellant coating, wheels and calipers protected with Prototype crystal coating.

All positive comments or/and questions welcomed. :wave::thumb:

HD video - HD video has just uploaded after five attempts!

Enjoy!































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/
3M car care: http://www.3mcarcare.co.uk/


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow ! ........


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Superb transformation Paul:thumb: must have been some serious man hours worth of refining. Very enjoyable cars to work on


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Mate unreal ! Well in for charging 5k if you can get it then do it


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Top job cant beat black paint work for reflection shots, is that metal halide lights youve got in your studio what colour temp are they as ive got a few kicking about from an old marine fish tank think they are 14000k. Must be like an oven in there some days i can remember how hot mine used to get...

That crystal coating looks brilliant when you gonna send me a sample:lol: Whens it getting released?


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Stunning. Don't think I need to say a lot else, the pictures speak for themselves. :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

ChrisST said:


> Stunning. Don't think I need to say a lot else, the pictures speak for themselves. :thumb:


Wait for the HD video of this detail and car! :thumb:


----------



## yera (Apr 14, 2011)

Paul.. sorry but I have to say you're a inspiration for me 

Sublime work (on car and in this review) like always, thanks for share it!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Mate unreal ! Well in for charging 5k if you can get it then do it


I charge per hour, so most details these days are averaging between 14-18 hours roughly, with the odd crazy detail here and there like the CGT at 50 hours.

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

yera said:


> Paul.. sorry but I have to say you're a inspiration for me
> 
> Sublime work (on car and in this review) like always, thanks for share it!


Thanks!


----------



## Todd Cooperider (May 1, 2011)

Great save and transformation on a very cool car...keep up the stunning work my friend.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Todd Cooperider said:


> Great save and transformation on a very cool car...keep up the stunning work my friend.


Thanks Todd, hope your well.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job Paul! nice turnaround.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I cried a little at those before pictures!!

Thank God there are people like you around to restore these beauties to their rightful glory.

Now, bring on that Carrera GT. Please.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, in my opinion, this has to be one of the most beautiful cars ever designed! Stunner! The condition when you started out was shocking and the transformation is incredible! 

Really good to see the other details such as wheels and carbon bay shots/fuel cap, as its these details that make the work so damn good!

More photo details like this please, top work as always! :thumb:


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Great work as usual! Keep it up!

Adam


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

What a stunning car! 
Fantastic results. :thumb:
Simon


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Immense workmanship, Paul as always!

Fantastic turnaround. Were there any Right hand drive coupes?


----------



## jacko666 (Aug 31, 2010)

WOW! that is an awesome transformation, fantastic car to work on:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

As always, your results are of the highest standard Paul. Well done.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as allways..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work as always paul.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Absolutely stunning finish, I love those cars, it grieves me to see them in that state - what do people do to them!!


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice car, Nice Work!!! Keep it up!!


----------



## aro_77 (Feb 23, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Car and great job.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work Paul and its a joy to see such detail :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

great car and amazing work robbie


----------



## tehglu (Apr 11, 2011)

awesome results to an amazing car!


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Amazing befores and afters...that speaks a lot about the dedication and the work you invest on this details.
Thank you


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good stuff fella, funny how the wheel design makes the rear's look quite a bit smaller than 20"s!

I completed one in the metallic red a few weeks back & that was around the 120microns mark all around apart from the bootlid which was in the 80's.



gally said:


> Were there any Right hand drive coupes?


All left hand drive chap:thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

mbrad_26 said:


> Amazing befores and afters...that speaks a lot about the dedication and the work you invest on this details.
> Thank you


Thank you! 

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Miracle Detail said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul


My pleasure:wave:

Kind Regards
Marius


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

4th time I've tried to get my video up on youtube, should be ready for viewing in about 4 hours time.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's a video of me in Manchester in the red 8C that's in my avatar.






Superb work on a gorgeous car.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

woodymbr said:


> Here's a video of me in Manchester in the red 8C that's in my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the sound they make, one of the best exhaust notes I've heard!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Gob smackingly awesome detail. 

Love the lighting set up.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

outstanding Paul.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

just looking at the £5k detail I did on the black CGT, 627 pictures to go through and a load of HD footage, this could take a while...maybe I'll edit it on the plane when I visit Swissvax at the end of the month in Switzerland... dont worry, will be taking the HD camcorder to Swissvax headquarters, off to play with there new dry ice machine...cant wait! 

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

robinho said:


> outstanding Paul.


Thanks Robinho!! :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

thats shocking Paul. amazing turnaround. Just love the finish. health for the owner to properly enjoy now thats for sure!!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Your cups fallen over but the car looks nice.
Ok maybe quite nice!


----------



## AndrewBigG (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice job Paul :thumb:

Have a couple of "technical" questions:

1) What power/temp/lumen metal halides are you using (I mean that "floor mounted" one)? 









2) What make of a gap seal is it? It looks... really porous... I've recently started to use such foam seals - very handful to minimise dusting :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

HD video has just uploaded after five attempts!

Enjoy!






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/
3M car care: http://www.3mcarcare.co.uk/


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

just watched the video on YouTube. (seen the post on Facebook).... Looks tidy fella


----------



## sohail99 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow!!

I bet the owner was in awe of how beautiful his paint 'really' looks!!! :argie:

Great work as always! :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Heavenly said:


> Your cups fallen over but the car looks nice.
> Ok maybe quite nice!


hahaha

When you popping over next??


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Miracle Detail said:


> hahaha
> 
> When you popping over next??


Soonish but prob beginning June.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Heavenly said:


> Soonish but prob beginning June.


That will be perfect, just after my visit to swissvax hq in Switzerland, we can test out the ice machine hopefully.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Miracle Detail said:


> That will be perfect, just after my visit to swissvax hq in Switzerland, we can test out the ice machine hopefully.


Ah yes and ill bring my Slush Puppy machine along 
You can clean ill just chill.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

sohail99 said:


> Wow!!
> 
> I bet the owner was in awe of how beautiful his paint 'really' looks!!! :argie:
> 
> Great work as always! :thumb:


Owner hasn't seen the car as yet or his CGT, will do tomorrow I think.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Miracle Detail said:


> That will be perfect, just after my visit to swissvax hq in Switzerland, we can test out the ice machine hopefully.


Heard where your going first time around - yawn :lol::lol:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, how bad was that paint! Great change to the car. A car like that should only look great or be covered in bugs from driving it, now grey and swirley.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

PaulTheMiracleWorker said:


> off to play with there new dry ice machine.


A Swissvax dry ice machine? Now that's piqued my curiosity!

What's that all about then?


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome work, I need a garage like that in my life!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Bel said:


> A Swissvax dry ice machine? Now that's piqued my curiosity!
> 
> What's that all about then?


Its a secret! lol...

A new way of cleaning, a machine that will improve many stages and one that cleans in a way no other machine can, along with being able to clean certain areas without harming the surface.

More will be revealed soon..

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

That's some epic reflections! Very well done Paul! :thumb:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

> its a secret!


bah! <- imagine this to be in the form of a loud disappointed grunting noise, since the forum has decided I mustn't post in all-caps...


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

That is stunning Paul, I'd love to be able to afford to get you to refine mine... :thumb:


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

That looks amazing. What a transformation!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

bel said:


> bah! <- imagine this to be in the form of a loud disappointed grunting noise, since the forum has decided i mustn't post in all-caps...


lol


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

martyp said:


> That is stunning Paul, I'd love to be able to afford to get you to refine mine... :thumb:


What do you have and where do you live?


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Miracle Detail said:


> Its a secret! lol...
> 
> A new way of cleaning, a machine that will improve many stages and one that cleans in a way no other machine can, along with being able to clean certain areas without harming the surface.


Sounds very interesting mate, bet its gonna cost an arm and leg, is it a refined version of dry ice blasting, came across this when i was looking at getting callipers sand blasted for painting.... Obviously a bit different to this unless your going for the bear metal look.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Paul, cracking flake pop matey


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

ashk said:


> Sounds very interesting mate, bet its gonna cost an arm and leg, is it a refined version of dry ice blasting, came across this when i was looking at getting callipers sand blasted for painting.... Obviously a bit different to this unless your going for the bear metal look.


well its not £12k for the new karcher one and £8k for a compressor to run it! :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Does it come in different flavours , i love cherry.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

youtube sucks
try vimeo. HD vids load straight up.

Great detail BTW1


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

that is epic. i bet those lights keep you warm! awsome work


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Work Paul, looks fantastic...


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

gotamintvtr said:


> that is epic. i bet those lights keep you warm! awsome work


Just a little.

Many thanks for your kind comments.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks Ace Paul, i'm amazed at how someone could get such a car in as bad a state as that!


----------



## lionheart (May 10, 2011)

great video,good to see you at work in them.


----------



## m3vert (Sep 28, 2009)

That is one impressive car and a fantastic detail to go with it!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Brian. said:


> Looks Ace Paul, i'm amazed at how someone could get such a car in as bad a state as that!


Thanks Brian, the 8C has only covered about 800 miles or so, so the usual standard from the dealerships no doubt.

You thought that was bad, you wait till I post the same owners heavily tracked 20,000 mile Porsche Carrera GT.

Heres a picture of the paintwork on the CGT before I carried out 50 hours work it.










Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Paul, always a pleasure to see your write ups and all the pictures...you should keep posting the pictures.

By the way, the lighting system looks wicked!! How hot do the metal halide get? Doesn’t look like it's too high sealing there so I'm curious to see how hot they get? I originally wanted to go with Metal Halide in my garage as well but I was worried about the amount of heat they would disperse so I went with the T5's High Output.

Oh lastly, when I click on the video is says:

"The URL contained a malformed video ID."

Is it just me that's getting that error?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Super stuff robbie


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Nica said:


> Hi Paul, always a pleasure to see your write ups and all the pictures...you should keep posting the pictures.
> 
> By the way, the lighting system looks wicked!! How hot do the metal halide get? Doesn't look like it's too high sealing there so I'm curious to see how hot they get? I originally wanted to go with Metal Halide in my garage as well but I was worried about the amount of heat they would disperse so I went with the T5's High Output.
> 
> ...


Woops, fixed now.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Just two words. Su - perb!


----------



## blueevo2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Great work on a beautiful car. The 8C has to be one of the finest cars ever featured on DW in my view.


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

The most beautiful car I've seen for a long time...


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

Great Job!

What blue microfiber you use on this car ?


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

That's unbelievable!!! Would love to visit ur workshop, do u do tours haha itd be like willy wonka, find the golden ticket and giggle and pee yourself while u look at all pauls collection of detailing products and machinery lol


----------



## f2mark (Mar 23, 2011)

Very Nice work and i love that car.


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Paul, really enjoyed this write up and the video, an inspiration.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Pk777 said:


> That's unbelievable!!! Would love to visit ur workshop, do u do tours haha itd be like willy wonka, find the golden ticket and giggle and pee yourself while u look at all pauls collection of detailing products and machinery lol


Where do you live?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

f2mark said:


> Very Nice work and i love that car.


thanks!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Railsbrough said:


> Hi Paul, really enjoyed this write up and the video, an inspiration.


Many thanks!


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

Miracle Detail said:


> Where do you live?


Northern Ireland


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

PMC said:


> Great Job!
> 
> What blue microfiber you use on this car ?


MF is from Matt @ i4detailing.co.uk


----------



## tsi140 (May 7, 2011)

Keep working! Very good job!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

tsi140 said:


> Keep working! Very good job!


Thanks tsi140


----------

